# Hymer spare parts



## cyberslayer (May 13, 2010)

Hi all. Needing a shower tray and above shower roof vent for my Hymer Jet. 1992. Prefer used. any tips on where to get appreciated. internet find a part services don't seem to cater 4 motor homes! Tony. :?:


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

My first phone call would be to O,learys - www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk they have loads of Hymer parts & know their stuff.

Good luck Captain Bligh


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Try Peter Hambilton - he specialises in Hymer
http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/aboutus.html


----------

